# DTMS, Mainz, WiWo Marketing, Holland: 0190-821035



## Anonymous (10 August 2004)

Gerade eben gefunden:

"Und täglich grüßt die RegTP, Schreiben vom 10. August 2004:

bming mit 0190-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern 

Sehr geehrter Kunde, 
ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Mehrwertdienstrufnummer 
0190-821036, 
die im Netz der Firma 
DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG, 
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 
55124 Mainz, 
geschaltet war, zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde. 
Für den Fall, dass Sie zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen den Anbieter geltend machen möchten, teile ich Ihnen hiermit, nach Auskunft der Firma DTMS, dessen Name und Anschrift mit : 

WiWo Marketing 
Zeefbaan 16 
NL-9672 BN Winschoten/Niederlande 

Ich hoffe, Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Im Auftrag 


Hat jemand bei DTMS als Mitstörer Beschwerde geführt? 
Hat jemand sich über diese holländische Briefkastenfima über die int. Handelskammern, Botschaften und Verbraucherverbände beschwert? Eine Beschwerde an WWZ und VZBV und holländische Datenschützer geschickt? 

Hier die gefundenen Details: 
WIWO-Marketting 

Zeefbaan 16 
9672 BN Winschoten 
Neederland / Holland / Niederlande 
Postbus: 1012 EA Winschoten 
tel Suport: 0031/620173140 
tel Cust: 0031/597433142 
Int. FAX: 040.740.222.4000 
voice box: 040.740.222.4000 
e-mail: [email protected] 

================ 

Beschwerdeziele Holland (Zitat): 

[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 

Dafür können Sie auch die Handelskammer und dipl. Vertretungen einspannen. Senden Sie eine Beschwerde mit der Evidenz an: 

Deutsch-Holländische Handelskammer 
Fax: 0031- 70- 363 2218 
[email protected] 

Holländisch- Deutsche Handelskammer 
Fax: 0211- 49872- 22 
[email protected] 

Deutsche Botschaft in Den Haag 
Fax: 0031- 70- 365 1957 
[email protected] 

Niederländische Botschaft 
Fax: 030- 209 56- 441 
[email protected] 

Auch kann man die europ. Verbraucherverbände und den www.VZBV.de (wirtschaft at) bitten, sich darum zu kümmern. Ein Beschwerdetext, passend formuliert, können Sie für alle Ziele verwenden. 

BEUC – Europäisches Büro der Verbraucherorganisationen 
(Bureau Européen des Unions de Consommateurs) 
www.beuc.org 
... ist der Dachverband der unabhängigen und nationalen Verbraucherorganisationen in Europa. Er beeinflusst die Entwicklung der Politik der EU im Interesse der Verbraucher und fördert die Interessen aller Verbraucher. 
BEUC 
36, Avenue de Tervueren 
Box 4 
B - 1040 Brüssel 
eMail: [email protected] 

und ... 
http://www.vzbv.de/go/linksorga/verbraucherorga_euro/index.html 

Die Datenschützer haben folgende Kontakte: 

http://www.datenschutz.de/institutionen/ 
http://www.datenschutz-berlin.de/kontroll/europa.htm 

College Bescherming Persoonsgegevens 
Adresse: Postbus 93374 
NL - 2509 AJ Den Haag 
Fon: + 31 70 381 1300 
Fax: + 31 70 381 1301 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Homepage: http://www.cbpweb.nl 

Senden Sie eine "Einheitsbeschwerde" vorab per eMail. Man sollte aber auf jeden Fall dies per Fax nachschieben." Zitat Ende.


----------



## Fidul (12 August 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> tel Suport: 0031/620173140
> tel Cust: 0031/597433142
> Int. FAX: 040.740.222.4000
> voice box: 040.740.222.4000


Die letzten beiden Nummern sind komisch. Sehen fast wie Hamburger aus.


----------

